# Roland CAMM Vinyl cutter



## Midnight Tech (Dec 31, 2001)

Help guys! I've got a friend with a Roland CAMM 120 vinyl cutter with a damaged Teflon™ strip under the cutter blade. Does anyone have an idea how to replace it?


----------



## DJ Specs (Dec 31, 2001)

Um... what the heck is that??!


----------



## tordesigns (Mar 18, 2009)

*Re: Roland CAMM-1 CX24*

Hi,

I have a vinyl cutter and I have just swithced it on and there is a message displaying Motor Voltage. Any ideas what this could mean? I have been a queue for technical help for over an hour and am getting rather annoyed. 

Any help/assistance would be grateful.

Cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

simple job by the look of it

3rd last post here

http://www.signforums.com/forums/lofiversion/index.php/t80778.html


nothing on the motor voltage
i would think there is a problem with the motor and it needs servicing


----------



## Gary hillard (Aug 9, 2009)

*Re: Roland CAMM-1 CX24*



tordesigns said:


> Hi,
> 
> I have a vinyl cutter and I have just swithced it on and there is a message displaying Motor Voltage. Any ideas what this could mean? I have been a queue for technical help for over an hour and am getting rather annoyed.
> 
> ...


I have just found your problem question and have the same problem myself with the Motor voltage displaying on my roland camm, I am interested in how you resolved it. I cant get the machine to move.
Cheers Gary


----------

